# Safety issue ?



## sbeamer (Dec 9, 2003)

Question. Is there a thread that discusses the possibility of the airbag going off if you hit the bank too hard? Are these sensors that sensitive?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sbeamer;1863761 said:


> Question. Is there a thread that discusses the possibility of the airbag going off if you hit the bank too hard?


Yes.



sbeamer;1863761 said:


> Question.
> Are these sensors that sensitive?


No


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

*air bags*

We just picked up a new ford 250 states in manual shut airbags off when plowing


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the passenger air bag, cannot shut off the drivers. 
Highly unlikely you will deploy the airbag tho.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

DellSteven;1863776 said:


> We just picked up a new ford 250 states in manual shut airbags off when plowing


I just looked at the 2014 f250 manual 
snowplowing http://www.fordservicecontent.com/F...px?bookcode=O23442&market=US&language=EN&VIN=

and it said no such thing.

as with all of them the air bags are not a proublem.
plow frames have been bent, to truck side frames and no air bags deployed, you have to really smack something to get them to go off.

what the fourd manual says

_"Your vehicle is equipped with a driver and passenger airbag supplemental restraint system. The supplemental restraint system will activate in certain frontal and offset frontal collisions when the vehicle sustains sufficient frontal deceleration.

Careless or high speed driving while plowing snow that results in sufficient vehicle decelerations can deploy the airbag. Such driving also increases the risk of accidents

Never remove or defeat the tripping mechanisms designed into the snow removal equipment by its manufacturer. Doing so may cause damage to the vehicle and the snow removal equipment as well as possible airbag deployment."

it doesn't say to turn them off or to pull the fuses.

"ussmileyflag_


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

never had it happen . tymusic


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

just read it yesterday 2015 F 250


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;1863790 said:


> I just looked at the 2014 f250 manual
> snowplowing http://www.fordservicecontent.com/F...px?bookcode=O23442&market=US&language=EN&VIN=
> 
> and it said no such thing.
> ...


_

Thank you, don't you love it when others just spew crap._


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

show your work


----------



## sbeamer (Dec 9, 2003)

Good enough for me. Thanks to all!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

from the 2015 ford F250 manual< it's the same as the 2014

"snowplowing"
http://www.fordservicecontent.com/F...px?bookcode=O25237&market=US&language=EN&VIN=

"Your vehicle is equipped with a driver and passenger airbag supplemental restraint system. The supplemental restraint system will activate in certain frontal and offset frontal collisions when the vehicle sustains sufficient frontal deceleration.

Careless or high speed driving while plowing snow that results in sufficient vehicle decelerations can deploy the airbag. Such driving also increases the risk of accidents

Never remove or defeat the tripping mechanisms designed into the snow removal equipment by its manufacturer. Doing so may cause damage to the vehicle and the snow removal equipment as well as possible airbag deployment."

link to the 2015 f250 manual
http://www.fordservicecontent.com/F...px?bookcode=O25237&market=US&language=EN&VIN=

it doesn't say to turn off ether one


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

DellSteven;1863776 said:


> We just picked up a new ford 250 states in manual shut airbags off when plowing


Proof or it never happened


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1863795 said:


> Thank you, don't you love it when others just spew crap.


Thumbs Upyes
I like to put it to bed early.


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

gess I don't read so good


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe it's a Canadian thing


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1863806 said:


> Maybe it's a Canadian thing


Eh??......


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

No offence intended just how I read it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You think as many plows as I've destroyed that I would be stock piling blown out air bags on the floor.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Unless you hit a curb or light pole doing 30 plus and get stoppoed dead in your tracks, it's not going to happen


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1863837 said:


> Unless you hit a curb or light pole doing 30 plus and get stoppoed dead in your tracks, it's not going to happen


What if you back into a flag pole in Michigan?


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

just read it again wont comment till i do my reread new to site


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Not an issue. And if you hit something hard enough to deploy the air bag, you'll be glad it did.


----------



## remac (Dec 18, 2013)

peteo1;1863840 said:


> What if you back into a flag pole in Michigan?


If you're plowing snow in Erie, PA and back into a flag pole in Michigan,
there's going to be more problems than just an airbag going off....:laughing:


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

this morning I joined this site for the first time and responded to a thread yes I misread , there is a warning about air bags , but note to shut them off as I stated , the people who took joy in " shutting me down then making remarks on the country I live in was a little shocking . I have been in the snow industry for 30 years and thought this may be a good place to talk with other owners We have 60 men and 50 pcs. of equipment and Dell has been around for 47 years . no one has ever shut us down ! 

I'm shure there are a lot of good people on this site to bad my first encounter was so bad .
I am open to saying we all make mistakes , and constantly looking to learn something new ! EH !


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry for giving you a hard time, most of us are think skinned. Welcome to PS. You with Dell Services?


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes but good catch ! also first time I actually looked ate the manual not just skim threw one


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Then post the warring, exactly what it says and or a link to it because the owners manual is lacking it and it's not supporting your statement.
I posted the info right_ from ford_ that didn't support your statement .

Who was picking on you?
If you have been plowing for 30+ years should have some thick skin by now..


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

as I stated below I mis quoted and did read my manual after . Ill try not to spew any more crap and stick to reading , as far as thick skin well come from a place where we speak to people the way we are spoken to and talk with respect even if someone is wrong .


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

mnglocker;1863928 said:


> Not an issue. And if you hit something hard enough to deploy the air bag, you'll be glad it did.


  adding letters to meat minimum length


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What did you want us to do?
Handle a grown MAN with kid gloves?

so what, you weren't as right as you thought you were....

No one was slamming you.
and what I posted was mostly from the mouth of ford.

so,,, you can keep that respect card in your back pocket.

Chalk it up, and post away.




DellSteven;1864356 said:


> as I stated below I mis quoted and did read my manual after . Ill try not to spew any more crap and stick to reading , as far as thick skin well come from a place where we speak to people the way we are spoken to and talk with respect even if someone is wrong .


----------



## DellSteven (Nov 9, 2014)

and maybe you should pull yours out and reread it some time ! carry ontymusic


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ussmileyflagThumbs Up
ussmileyflag

meh,
I don't see it.




see ya...


----------

